# Any recommended trainers in the SF Bay Area?



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Is this California? Most of us won't be familiar with that area, so if you don't get a response from someone who lives near you, if you can list some of the towns that you would be willing to drive to, or provide some websites for trainers/training facilities you are considering, I'm sure a few of us could take a look and give you some recommendations!


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

Judy_Lane said:


> Hi, does anyone have any trainer for a young pup they’d recommend in the Bay Area? Preferably in the Peninsula? Thanks


I’m on the Monterey Bay peninsula, but you’re probably referring to the San Francisco Bay Area. We go to California Canine in Pacific Grove. Really a great place! Positive training philosophy and excellent trainers!


----------



## pwo3 (Aug 26, 2020)

Hi everyone, sorry should have specified San Francisco Bay Area! Looking for a good trainer near places like San Mateo or Redwood City.


----------



## jomiel (Feb 15, 2019)

The Sirius Dog Training classes are excellent. They just opened up in person classes so I would book it soon or get on the waitlist. We got Tomo in 2019 and traveled down to San Jose to do the Puppy Kindergarten classes (we live in SF), and then did Puppy 1, Puppy 2, and took Puppy 3 a few times. Right now he is 2 and we're still in Carlie's Advanced classes.

They also have a free resources on their site for setting up your puppy space, planning your routine, etc. Resources

We also did supervised puppy playtimes at Smarty Pup. SmartyPup!

The SF SPCA had a dog trainers academy, so many of the trainers graduated from their program. You can find a list of classes and private trainers in the Bay Area that they recommend on their site Dog Behavior - SF SPCA

We are still taking classes with Carlie Seelig Miller and had her private training once (for counter surfing), and also I've also had experience with David Sternberg with SPCA's puppy socialization classes and he is so nice and gentle with the puppies.


----------



## jomiel (Feb 15, 2019)

Per the SF SPCA's list, here are the 3 programs that are closer to you:

Just Rewards


https://justrewardsk9.com/



Penisula Humane Society & SPCA








Behavior & Training - Peninsula Humane Society & SPCA


PHS/SPCA offers training classes for dogs of all ages, sizes, breeds and abilities. Proceeds from classes benefit our shelter dogs!




phs-spca.org





Zoom Rooom








Our Goal is to fill the World with Happy, Tired Dogs


The Zoom Room is an indoor dog training gym with locations nationwide. We offer obedience training, dog agility and puppy classes and playgroups in a clean, sleek, climate-controlled facility. Expert dog trainers use only positive reinforcement in all classes. Visit the Zoom Room to Train...




zoomroom.com


----------

